# z poxy



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a canadian source for z poxy?
Mike McNerney, ottawa


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Zpoxy is a product originally packaged and sold for model aircraft construction. It is generally available from any decent hobby shop (those catering to RC models, not a craft store). I am certian that Ottawa would have at least one hobby shop.

If not, try Great Hobbies (www.greathobbies.com), its Canada's largest mail order hobby shop and the place I buy 99% of my supplies (my other hobby besides music is flying model aircraft).

http://www.greathobbies.com/productinfo/?prod_id=PACZFIN

Andrew


----------

